# Hygrolon ? Where to buy



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

I can not find it anywhere online, and ebay is only source and crazy price for the little amount they are giving you.


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

Folius is where I got mine, I think I bought their last sheet though haha


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

As far as I know, the only source for hygrolon in the US is Folius.com. He is a member on the site by the username folius.

John


----------



## herbivrus (May 28, 2014)

Because of the consistent supply problems here in the U.S. -- every time I checked at Folius, they were sold out, but I did buy some EpiWeb there -- I finally purchased an equivalent product from a U.S. Distributor, called AquaMat (I got it from First Rays Orchids). However, last time I checked, I no longer saw this product on their website, so I don't know if it's still offered. Looks like they do still carry EcoWeb, which seems to be pretty much identical to EpiWeb (I have both products, and they seem the same to me). 

In future builds, I may try EcoWeb/EpiWeb alone, without hygrolon/AquaMat. I have plants rooting well into both hygrolon-covered EcoWeb and directly into EcoWeb alone; in a high-humidity environment, it may not be necessary to include the more moisture-retaining hygrolon/AquaMat for most plants. I haven't tried a whole build with just EcoWeb/EpiWeb, though, so wouldn't feel totally comfortable saying so definitively. I suspect it would work, though, with the majority of terrarium plants, so that might be my next experiment.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah Folius only place in US but they are sold out, I do plan for next build to use a mist setup, to ensure a constant humidity.

My other tank has a water feature which keeps the moisture up but doesnt help spread it to areas that may need it.

I was hoping to use Hygrolon to attach my moss to it so it can grow on wood and background.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Sign up to their email so you'll receive a message when it's in stock. I have two 3'x3' hygrolon sheets I order when they were in stock. Always nice to have a extra supply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Folius is no longer selling or importing Hygrolon/EpiWeb. 

Send me a email at [email protected] and I will help you the best I can.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Email sent, crossing my fingers for something, as I am baffled on why Hygrolon is not being carried when it seems promising.


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

mitcholito said:


> Folius is no longer selling or importing Hygrolon/EpiWeb.
> 
> Send me a email at [email protected] and I will help you the best I can.


Wow really? I better be careful with the stuff I have left


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

I am currently placing my order for some overseas, I hope I am buying enough here, I am sure what I have will do, 

Actually going to order some local pond filter as a replacement for Epiweb, since I will be using that for my false bottom.

I am trying to get away from egg crate and pvc piping, less work and less worrying about stagnant water.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

What happen to Ray's "Aquamat" ?? 

I think I need to order more hygrolon lol


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Folius is offering a new hygrolon alternative, it should be available towards the end of November. He is currently taking preorders for it

John


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Yea I posted about that in Parts & Construction but it got moved to Vendor Information Forum and No one bothered to read or reply oh well.


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

dart345 said:


> What happen to Ray's "Aquamat" ??
> 
> I think I need to order more hygrolon lol


I contacted Ray about the Aquamat fabric a few weeks back and was told that his supply was exhausted and that the next possible time for manufacturing more was months away


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow that is crazy, can not believe hard to find materials... I guess I am gonna have to place another order overseas.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Anybody want to go in on a ordeR?

Be nice if I can one or 2 other people and split the cost from shipping Hygrolon overseas. However it seems I am not the only one in need.


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

dart345 said:


> Anybody want to go in on a ordeR?
> 
> Be nice if I can one or 2 other people and split the cost from shipping Hygrolon overseas. However it seems I am not the only one in need.


I need some and have been waiting on Folius myself only to find out they stopped carrying it. How would splitting a shipment work out?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

As mentioned before, Folius will be carrying a new product called, Spyra that is a Hygrolon alternative (looks like it works the same way just a different color from my visual observation). I'm looking forward to trying some on a few projects.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Overseas shipping is the big price factor. Rather then have 3 people or more pay for shipping overseas, simply divide the cost up and then ship it accordingly.

Hygrolon weighs next to nothing, so shipping within United States should only be under 10 bucks with Tracking (possibly INsurance as well)

Do not forget the exchange rate as well..


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

1000 x 2000 mm priced at 39 euro
1000 x 1000 mm priced at 21.40 eruo
1600 x 1000 mm Min. order 3 meter. priced at 30.25 Euro
500 x 500 mm priced at 7.50 Euro

Straight from order form from Dusk Tropic


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Spyra Sheet - Folius Enterprises LLC

Looks like I will pre order and buy here.. Hopefully it comes in and all goes well.


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah I'm gonna try it out too. I really need some for a 40 gallon vertical.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Apparently Hot melt sheet that has no paper backing I have to order overseas, if that is the case I may order more hygrolon from Dusk.se


----------

